# DIY!!



## cam (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey guy/girls

Ok well after seeing alot of your DIY enclosures I just couldn't resist making one. I have an old record cabinet which i hope to turn into a small 2 bank of enclosures (pic 1)

The only other DIY i have ever done was a pretty poor custom snake hook which didnt cost anything (pic 2)

finally i ask for any help/tips on making the enclosure such as heats,vents etc

Sorry about picture quality :lol: 

thanx 

Cam


----------

